

Ask HN: What to do in L.A.? - Oculus

I&#x27;m going to be visiting L.A. (more specifically Anaheim) this week (from up in chilly Toronto, Canada). Any suggestions on great places to visit? This will be my first time in the L.A.&#x2F;California region.
======
palidanx
It kind of depends where you are in, but Anaheim has a lot of great middle
eastern, but divey food.

\+ Zankou Chicken - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/zankou-chicken-
anaheim](http://www.yelp.com/biz/zankou-chicken-anaheim) (be sure to check out
the baklava place next door)

\+ Sahara Falafel - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/sahara-falafel-
anaheim#query:falalfe...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/sahara-falafel-
anaheim#query:falalfel)

If you want good Vietnamese Food, you can head down to Westminster \+ Milk tea
(some of the BEST out there) - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/7-leaves-cafe-garden-
grove#query:sev...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/7-leaves-cafe-garden-
grove#query:seven%20tea%20leaves)

\+ Pho - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-79-restaurant-garden-
grove](http://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-79-restaurant-garden-grove)

Things to do: \+ Obviously you are next to Disneyland, so I would consider
that.. but on slight drive south:

Huntington Beach Pier - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/huntington-beach-pier-
huntington-bea...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/huntington-beach-pier-huntington-
beach) . A great place to go if the weather is still warm. It is more of a
local vibe to watch surfers and walk through downtown. And if you are there,
be sure to check out bruxies.

Costa Mesa: Show - scfta.org - Down in costa mesa you can check out a play,
concert, or show as something always is going on.

The camp: \+ Hipster shopping center. Pretty cool to see \-
[http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-camp-costa-mesa](http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-
camp-costa-mesa)

Hiking \+ [http://www.yelp.com/biz/crystal-cove-state-park-laguna-
beach...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/crystal-cove-state-park-laguna-
beach-2#query:el%20moro%20canyon)

This is a super beautiful hike, a little further south from you.

------
staunch
Come to Santa Monica. Park at one of the city run lots that are relatively
cheap. There's a big one at the shopping center at 3rd/Broadway. Walk around
3rd Street Promenade. Have a coffee or whatever. Walk up to Bay City's Deli
and have a great sandwich away from the tourist traps. Walk back down to the
beach. Rent a bicycle or rollerblades. Ride down the Venice Boardwalk however
far you want and then park your bike. Have a beer. Walk along the ocean. Ride
back.

------
zoowar
If you want a real LA experience, join the morning commute.

~~~
Oculus
Happened to land in the afternoon one and was not a fun experience.

------
dima55
Well, what do you like? Also you should very clearly recognize that Anaheim is
not LA, and is quite far.

------
massappeal
venice beach. thats about it.

------
vermasque
TMZ Tour

------
centdev
If you know someone who's a member, try the Soho House. Awesome food.

